# 3rd Mountain Lion



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went Utah mountain lion hunting today in some nice country.









Again the dogs did a good job, treeing our 3rd lion.









The cat was small.









And angy.









Still looking for something bigger. What a blast!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pictures! That has been one of my dreams! I have always wanted to see a cougar in the wild! Nice Work!!!


----------

